# Forum clock up swannee?



## jay clock (4 Nov 2008)

When I click on today's posts the most recent is timed at 0006 (ie 6 mins past midnight) and then back from there, when the time is only currently 2307....


----------



## jay clock (4 Nov 2008)

weird, it is now ok again!


----------



## bonj2 (4 Nov 2008)

yep, well and truly up the shitter. it's saying 00:15 now and it's only 23:32. Can't even blame BST for that.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Nov 2008)

www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6473091/

The internet time is 'all over the place'.
Don't rely on it.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Nov 2008)

It's a roadie thing!

It is do do with the relationship between times claimed and actual times.......


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Nov 2008)

This is rather like techie time "As in it will only be a 5 minutes job..........." Two hours later "Well if they hadn't changed out part x for part y this would have been a 5 min job"


Cunobelin said:


> It's a roadie thing!
> 
> It is do do with the relationship between times claimed and actual times.......


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2008)

Has someone rebooted the atomic clock for the space-time continuoum? [sp?]

I take it this is now back to normal?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Moderators (7 Nov 2008)

Posting this at 1915. Let's see...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2008)

19:15 for me.


----------



## yenrod (7 Nov 2008)

Admin said:


> Has someone rebooted the atomic clock for the space-time continuoum? [sp?]
> 
> I take it this is now back to normal?
> 
> ...



Its CERN - we are actually in the future


----------



## Mr Phoebus (9 Nov 2008)

It's still "bost" if you're not logged in.


----------



## Shaun (9 Nov 2008)

Mr Phoebus said:


> It's still "bost" if you're not logged in.



Fixed now 

Looks like there's an option to manually set DST in the forum settings, however since the server manages DST itself, having it enabled in the forum settings too moves it an extra hour forward .... 

Ooopppsss ....

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## srw (6 Apr 2009)

Mr Phoebus said:


> It's still "bost" if you're not logged in.



And again. Logged in, everything is hunkydory. Not logged in, the time is an hourbehind.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Apr 2009)

That is probably because when you are not logged in the site does not know your geographical location and thus time zone and will present you with the Default.


srw said:


> And again. Logged in, everything is hunkydory. Not logged in, the time is an hourbehind.


----------



## Shaun (6 Apr 2009)

There is a setting in your profile that allows you to adjust the time zone - that's why you'll get two different results.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

